# selcher



## selcherkid (Nov 24, 2008)

My husband is interested in a second career as a CPC doing outpatient ambulatory surgery or ED coding (I am a nurse and medical coder). He has a bachelor's degree inbiology. Besides taking the medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, pharmacology, and CPC training courses, do you have any advice for him, either for training or getting a job? There is an outpt Project Extern site near us.


----------

